

Three Simple Rules for Stealing My Money - ojbyrne
http://www.cringely.com/2009/12/three-simple-rules-for-stealing-my-money/

======
Tangurena
This is the same post as <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=971477>

~~~
ojbyrne
I thought I'd seen it, but couldn't find it in a quick search. And the extra
slash on the end of the url stopped it from triggering the dupe detector.
Seems like a simple fix to match up urls with or without a trailing slash.

